# Transporting boats back and forth



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello all,

It's looking like a drift boat boat will be a next investment for me, as I want to take my fishing to the next level. My question is how do you guys, the ones that use a drift boat or a canoe, car spot? Right now I fish the trophy waters, below alcona and then below foote with a canoe, but have to pre-designate a spot to take out at, and prior to fishing, drop off and lock up a mountain bike so I have a way back to my truck. When I fish the Holy waters or smaller stretches of rivers it's not a big deal as I prefer wading, but when my buddy and I fish on a larger stretch of water, especially with more miles in between put in and take out, we usually just drive two trucks. But that is a lot of gas money for two pickups. My main concerns are the trophy waters, below alcona, and then below foote dam for steelhead. 

I guess I'm wondering how you guys get back to your put in spots at the end of the day. 

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Sticky thread in the fly fishing forum though some is a bit out of date. The fly shops and liveries will do spots in Mio. Will prices drop with gas? Alcona is tough because no one is really around there. Some people put in low, motor up and float back down. A 3 1/2 - 5 hp will push a drift boat pretty fast. The Dam store or a shop in Oscoda will probably point you right below Foote. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/vehicle-spotting-services.87976/


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Having a boat is great. Even better is having a partner who knows how to row.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Car spotting is the way to go if there is a good one in the area. It costs a little but the time it saves and the convenience of having your rig at the take after a long day on the river is worth.

I just so happen to know a guy (me) that has a 12'ft Stealthcraft drifter and a 14" Crestliner flat bottom w/ a 20hp Mercury jet for sale  PM if you'd like to hear more.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

On the Lower AuSable the guy who runs Oscoda Canoe Livery and Bait Shop on W. River Rd. at the River provides a spotting service. He has decent supply of fishing needs and food items to make your day complete. I have used him several times from the Whirlpool Launch to his shop in Oscoda, works out real good for me as I fish that section alone quite often.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, all.


----------

